# 10 pm blackout tonight!



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In a protest against steeply rising electricity prices, consumers are having an "apagón" (big switch-off) tonight, organised via Twitter and Facebook. We are asked to turn everything off at 10 pm, for 5 minutes.

Haven´t decided yet ...


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> In a protest against steeply rising electricity prices, consumers are having an "apagón" (big switch-off) tonight, organised via Twitter and Facebook. We are asked to turn everything off at 10 pm, for 5 minutes.
> 
> Haven´t decided yet ...


I have (decided)
I will not bother & its odds on to be a pointless gesture


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

playamonte said:


> I have (decided)
> I will not bother & its odds on to be a pointless gesture


Oops, forgot all about it ...


----------

